# grinding noise coming from rear end



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a grinding noise coming from my rear end, mostly when making turns while backing up. Any idea what it is.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It could be this >> http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/growling-clunking-noise-coming-rear-14102/


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^ If might be that, I went through three different gear oils before I took it to the dealer, they replaced my rear-end.


----------

